# DLS Performance C6A - opinions, alternatives, and/or where to buy



## liebezeit (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello,
I'm looking for a smooth, warm, non-fatiguing sound. I'm looking at the DLS C6A and would like opinions on this model, or other possibilities in the $150 range. I'm pretty sure I need silk tweeters to meet my requirements, and I'd also like smooth, rich mid-bass (as much as possible given my budget).

The tweeters will have to fit where the current stock tweeters are in my car, 12" above the mids and pointed roughly towards the far shoulder of each passenger. The stock tweets are 1" and the grill is 1 3/8" wide.

Also, where the heck can you buy DLS equipment? I'm in southeast Michigan. I heard there might be a distributor floating around this forum.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

liebezeit said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking for a smooth, warm, non-fatiguing sound. I'm looking at the DLS C6A and would like opinions on this model, or other possibilities in the $150 range. I'm pretty sure I need silk tweeters to meet my requirements, and I'd also like smooth, rich mid-bass (as much as possible given my budget).
> 
> The tweeters will have to fit where the current stock tweeters are in my car, 12" above the mids and pointed roughly towards the far shoulder of each passenger. The stock tweets are 1" and the grill is 1 3/8" wide.
> ...


PM Don on here (6spdcoupe) for DLS. I think slade1274 is a dealer for them, too. Also, step up slightly in price to the MS6A, worth the extra money IMO.


----------



## JimmyZ190 (Dec 19, 2009)

liebezeit said:


> Also, where the heck can you buy DLS equipment? I'm in southeast Michigan. I heard there might be a distributor floating around this forum.


One online "DLS dealer" that I'd steer clear of: Dealer Cost Audio. Very frustrating experience with them, check reseller ratings before you buy.


----------

